# TRIM Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB Media



## PowerGif88 (31 Mai 2014)

Bonsoir,

J'ai installé un Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB dans un mac mini sous OS X 10.8.5 et je voulais savoir si je devais installer la fonction TRIM car le vendeur me la déconseillé ?

Merci


----------



## LéoYunta (31 Mai 2014)

PowerGif88 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai installé un Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB dans un mac mini sous OS X 10.8.5 et je voulais savoir si je devais installer la fonction TRIM car le vendeur me la déconseillé ?
> 
> Merci



Toujours mieux d'avoir le TRIM, > http://www.cindori.org/software/trimenabler/


----------



## Locke (1 Juin 2014)

Il y a eu une période ou les SSD Samsung posaient problème avec l'activation. Depuis un bon moment, plus ou pas de retours négatifs, mais il est conseillé d'activer le TRIM.


----------



## fau6il (1 Juin 2014)

LéoYunta a dit:


> Toujours mieux d'avoir le TRIM, > http://www.cindori.org/software/trimenabler/



Affirmatif!


----------



## PowerGif88 (8 Juin 2014)

Merci à tous je viens de l'installer.


----------



## fau6il (8 Juin 2014)

PowerGif88 a dit:


> Merci à tous je viens de l'installer.



"Longue vie à ce SSD"! :king:


----------



## Locke (11 Juin 2014)

Ne pas oublier qu'à chaque MAJ majeure d'un OS X, il faudra réactiver le TRIM.


----------



## PowerGif88 (13 Juin 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Ne pas oublier qu'à chaque MAJ majeure d'un OS X, il faudra réactiver le TRIM.




Merci!!!  je vois aussi qu'il ya pas mal de paramètres je vais y jeter un coup d'oeil


----------



## PowerGif88 (14 Juillet 2014)

re

faut il linstaller sur un macbook avec un ssd d'origine?


----------



## fau6il (16 Juillet 2014)

PowerGif88 a dit:


> re
> 
> faut il linstaller sur un macbook avec un ssd d'origine?



_Affirmatif! 
pour pouvoir l'activer. _


----------

